# Is a Toilet Seat a Carving ?



## maybar (Aug 16, 2011)

When something is more difficult to purchase than make we just do what we gotta do sometimes. No one in town seemed to have one of this variety so I just carved one. Been there now for 6 years and has held up to some real heavy weights where the original failed.


----------

